# Crappie Bait



## coyote_buster

I'm kind of a new fisherman and my friend Dalton has only been real big into it for about a year.We heard that at Grove Lake people have been catching crappies like crazy so we figured we would give it a shot since they are some good eating. we found a little finger of water where it was about 20 yards wide and went about 150 yards into the forest. The water wasn't very clear and there were tree braches hanging right above the water so it looked like we would have some good luck. We casted right next to the tree branches and never got any luck. Then we tried the open water next to the cattails and moss and didn't get anything. We were using worms and little things that were about the size of a large minnow that were red and black. Is there something else we should use.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I've caught almost every open water crappie of my life using:

1) Crappie minnows on slip bobbers (smallest minnows you can find work great)

2) Beetle spins (yellow is my favorite - no bait needed)


----------



## AlpineArcher24

1" tube jigs, beetle spins, small jigs with minnows


----------



## whitehorse

Chris Hustad said:


> I've caught almost every open water crappie of my life using:
> 
> 1) Crappie minnows on slip bobbers (smallest minnows you can find work great)
> 
> 2) Beetle spins (yellow is my favorite - no bait needed)


I would agree with number one, and the smaller minnows, but I would also add rooster tails. The darker colored ones... my ol man won't ever buy/use one, even though it out fishes him almost every time... my go-to lure... get the smaller ones on as well.. I can't wait till summer


----------

